# Look at JUSTIN!



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

1st pic of Justin looking at his reflection and flaring

Justin half flaring 

justins bubble nest. Does that mean hes happy?

Justin with flash turns blue  i never knew that. hes pretty


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Hes beautiful and yeah the bubblenest means hes happy ;]


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

gawkjus colours, a bit like mine  x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful colors!!!


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very pretty betta!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful betta you've got there! He's the one you rescued right?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes he is the rescued one who lived in a cool whip container


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful! I love his coloring. Good for you for rescuing him. He looks healthy and happy.


----------

